# 300 amp service (2) 150 amp mains



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh yeah the sign reads:

KEEP OUT! 
NO EXCUSES!
CLASSIC ELECTRIC LLC
732-770-1437

Hopefully this'll detract from impatient morons too lazy to get out an extension cord from pretending to be an electrician. This happened in the old MLO panel on the job not pictured.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. :thumbsup:

I like having mains on top also, but some here will say you wasted wire.

Hard to get past.. "It looks upside down" when you flip the panel


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

As usual, good looking work Mag:thumbsup:


But why split bolts instead of polaris?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I like having mains on top also, but some here will say you wasted wire.


Yeah I do kinda agree there. Flipping them would have been they way I would have gone.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I like having mains on top also, but some here will say you wasted wire.
> 
> Hard to get past.. "It looks upside down" when you flip the panel


 

I definately would have flipped them, but I didn't mention it:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I like having mains on top also, but some here will say you wasted wire.
> 
> Hard to get past.. "It looks upside down" when you flip the panel


No doubt, Bob. NOLA and Pete C. was already ripping me on my Facebook page for that. I told them you and I know how to do it the correct way lmao. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> As usual, good looking work Mag:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> But why split bolts instead of polaris?


My supplier was sold out. :jester:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good. :thumbup:

Why not 40 ckt panels?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nobody goes to the trouble of installing a full sheet of plywood and then painting it.. best part of the job IMO.. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Why'd they drill the joist so close to the bottom?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nobody goes to the trouble of installing a full sheet of plywood and then painting it.. best part of the job IMO.. :thumbsup:


We use plastic coated plywood a lot, no painting necessary.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> We use plastic coated plywood a lot, no painting necessary.



I've never seen that.. HD???


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I've never seen that.. HD???


No, it's a building or lumber supply place thing.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> Why not 40 ckt panels?


Extra. 

Hey, we even used aluminum on this one! All of the grounding though is in copper including a new Ufer.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nobody goes to the trouble of installing a full sheet of plywood and then painting it.. best part of the job IMO.. :thumbsup:


Funny side story to the plywood. Long story short, my 2 back doors were open and bungeed shut to accommodate the full sheet. My bag of tools and (2) 2x4's fell out the back of the truck on a sharp left turn up a hill. Blocked traffic and everything! :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Why'd they drill the joist so close to the bottom?


Because I didn't feel like going up an extra step on the ladder. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this an issue? I'm not gonna say what's wrong. See if you see it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Funny side story to the plywood. Long story short, my 2 back doors were open and bungeed shut to accommodate the full sheet. My bag of tools and (2) 2x4's fell out the back of the truck on a sharp left turn up a hill. Blocked traffic and everything!


One time it was really good to have a closed top tool bag huh? :laughing:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Is this an issue? I'm not gonna say what's wrong. See if you see it.


Spacer is supposed to be between the conductors and I don't see penetrox :whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> One time it was really good to have a closed top tool bag huh? :laughing:


Funny thing is nothing fell out. And I rarely belt her shut. Usually there's at least 50 pounds of **** in there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

randas said:


> Spacer is supposed to be between the conductors and I don't see penetrox :whistling2:


That's it, and the backward ass split-bolt connector. I'm gonna fix that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Funny thing is nothing fell out. And I rarely belt her shut. Usually there's at least 50 pounds of **** in there.


Had such a thing happened with mine I would have been f*cked, I use an open top CLC. Probably why it rides in the truck box or in the cab. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Had such a thing happened with mine I would have been f*cked, I use an open top CLC. Probably why it rides in the truck box or in the cab. :laughing:


YA me too:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would bet those bug nuts are rated AL/CU and that is when the spacer is important.

Brass bugs nuts for CU. have no spacer.. 

Not sure if this is brass alloy


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone stole my pic from above post..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Someone stole my pic from above post..


Don't blame _your_ inability to use a computer on others :no: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Don't blame _your_ inability to use a computer on others :no: :laughing:


Well it did vanish same as my "THANKS" button.. I will ask Jw if he ever had that problem when he come back from vacation.. :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Is this an issue? I'm not gonna say what's wrong. See if you see it.


The divider to one side. Al to Al , shouldn't be an issue. Nice job, I prefer the troft to two panels on large services. I would have saved a few pennies though and LBd down to the low troft instead of buying the up piece and corner. that's a classic, good work.

Oh yeah, why the splice? and it doesn't look like it trox on it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> Someone stole my pic from above post..


Notice how hard it is to find al/cu bugnuts on LI let alone aluminum stabiloy. I was trying to get 4/3 triplex or ser al for a temp fire job. Only Micheals in Lynbrook carried the triplex.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Notice how hard it is to find al/cu bugnuts on LI let alone aluminum stabiloy. I was trying to get 4/3 triplex or ser al for a temp fire job. Only Micheals in Lynbrook carried the triplex.


HD has AL triplex, but I think it was 4/0 AL.

I use Polaris connectors when ever I come across an AL repair, but I never use it for services..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> HD has AL triplex, but I think it was 4/0 AL.
> 
> I use Polaris connectors when ever I come across an AL repair, but I never use it for services..


I normally don't splice line side of the panel and I use LIPa feather boxes in my meter trofts for splicing


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Because I didn't feel like going up an extra step on the ladder. :whistling2: :laughing:


 

Funny, but that's illegal. Around here, you'd cause the framing inspection to fail for sure.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Funny, but that's illegal. Around here, you'd cause the framing inspection to fail for sure.


A NC associate told me your inspector has you guys drilling the end spans of joist, is that true?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> A NC associate told me your inspector has you guys drilling the end spans of joist, is that true?


 

Cosidering the total length, no drilling in the MIDDLE THIRD. So two ends of the length can be drilled.

Secondly in those (2) seperate sections that you are allowed to drill, considering width, you have to drill in the MIDDLE THIRD. The (2) outer 3rd's cannot be drilled. The holes Mag drilled would never pass here.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cosidering the total length, no drilling in the MIDDLE THIRD. So two ends of the length can be drilled.
> 
> Secondly in those (2) seperate sections that you are allowed to drill, considering width, you have to drill in the MIDDLE THIRD. The (2) outer 3rd's cannot be drilled. The holes Mag drilled would never pass here.


They'd love me with my cheap angles:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Funny, but that's illegal. Around here, you'd cause the framing inspection to fail for sure.


Nah... 3" up the bottom and I've never had a problem or a failed building inspection. :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Cosidering the total length, no drilling in the MIDDLE THIRD. So two ends of the length can be drilled.
> 
> Secondly in those (2) seperate sections that you are allowed to drill, considering width, you have to drill in the MIDDLE THIRD. The (2) outer 3rd's cannot be drilled. *The holes Mag drilled would never pass here.*


Now you're being ridiculous.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Now you're being ridiculous.


 

I can't speak for there, but I PROMISE YOU, I have seen NUMEROUS failed inspections for drilling in the outer 3rds's of a floorjoist. NO BS.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I can't speak for there, but I PROMISE YOU, I have seen NUMEROUS failed inspections for drilling in the outer 3rds's of a floorjoist. NO BS.


For a TJI joist and for a 4" hole for some plumbing pipes definitely. I've come across some dumb plumbers in my day. Now, drilling outside third of a laminated beam INSTANT FAIL.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> For a TJI joist and for a 4" hole for some plumbing pipes definitely. I've come across some dumb plumbers in my day. Now, drilling outside third of a laminated beam INSTANT FAIL.


 


I've never had to drill a laminated beam. Ther'es alway's a way to get around it. (so far)


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never had to drill a laminated beam. Ther'es alway's a way to get around it. (so far)


I do the same but sometimes like in a long hallway you have no other choice. So I found out where I could drill without violating the manufacturers specs and all of them want the hole drilled in the middle third of the span and the middle third height wise.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Well it did vanish same as my "THANKS" button.. I will ask Jw if he ever had that problem when he come back from vacation..


He's got _all _the problems :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> He's got _all _the problems :laughing:


Man.. that is just cold.. nice going.. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

My only comment (other than nice work!) is that I personally would have staggered the split bolt connections for two reasons:

1: Won't make such a huge wad in one spot when taped up and
2: In the event of a tape punch through you would be less likely to get a phase-to-phase (or leg-to-leg if you prefer) short circuit. 

Not a big deal but just throwin that out there.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice work. 

The only thing I might have done is run the trough across the top of the panels. ( if you of could raised where the service entrance conduit penetrates the plywood, ) then just a couple of nipples into each panel. The savings would be, less trough, less service conductor, no split bolts, less labor.

I hate Monday morning quarterbacks myself, just sayin'.

Quality looking work just the same.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Nice work.
> 
> The only thing I might have done is run the trough across the top of the panels. ( if you of could raised where the service entrance conduit penetrates the plywood, ) then just a couple of nipples into each panel. The savings would be, less trough, less service conductor, no split bolts, less labor.
> 
> ...


 
If you did that, would you bring the hr's in the side?


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you did that, would you bring the hr's in the side?


Nope. Right in the top of the trough.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Is this an issue? I'm not gonna say what's wrong. See if you see it.


 
Isnt that little divider thingy in the split bolts supposed to be between the conductors?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Isnt that little divider thingy in the split bolts supposed to be between the conductors?


 
And shouldn't they be taped??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> Nope. Right in the top of the trough.


And you would have been there a few extra hours too. No wonder you are "I'mAHack".


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> And shouldn't they be taped??


Damn... knew I forgot something :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

So no pictures of the taps for the second panel?


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> And you would have been there a few extra hours too. No wonder you are "I'mAHack".


How would I have been there a few extra hours?

Also I* complimented* your work, why would you say "no wonder I'm a hack"? Please elaborate.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Ima Hack said:


> How would I have been there a few extra hours?
> 
> Also I* complimented* your work, why would you say "no wonder I'm a hack"? Please elaborate.


Because bringing them into a trough (on top of the panels) is time consuming. Then what would you do, nipple all the branch circuits down into the panel? That would be ridiculous IMO. Yes I realize you can terminate G&N's in the trough. Like I said, to me that creates unnecessary work, that's why you'd be there a few extra hours.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Because bringing them into a trough (on top of the panels) is time consuming. Then what would you do, nipple all the branch circuits down into the panel? That would be ridiculous IMO. Yes I realize you can terminate G&N's in the trough. Like I said, to me that creates unnecessary work, that's why you'd be there a few extra hours.


The troughs you used had pre-stamped ko's, it's no more time consuming to install a romex connector in a trough than installing a romex connector in the top of a panelboard.

From trough to panel use (2) 2" nipples to route conductors into each panel. 

I never suggested to teminate neutrals or grounds in the trough since you already have the factory grounding bars installed in the panel.

*Again I'm not slamming your installation*, just expaning how I would have used less service entrance cable, less trough and less labor. That equals more money in your pocket.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Nice work.
> 
> The only thing I might have done is run the trough across the top of the panels. ( if you of could raised where the service entrance conduit penetrates the plywood, ) then just a couple of nipples into each panel. The savings would be, less trough, less service conductor, no split bolts, less labor.
> 
> ...


 It's more convenient to place a 24" 6x6 troft vertically in between both panels so you can still enter branch circuits from the top.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> It's more convenient to place a 24" 6x6 troft vertically in between both panels so you can still enter branch circuits from the top.


I can't recall ever using a trough in a resi application. I've only done one service on a house where two 200 amp panels were required and I just piped in with pvc to each panel.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like it and may have to steal that idea. I vote for disconnect on bottom, more kos on top. Did you run two sets of conductors back to the meter or one larger and bug out to two smaller sets?


----------



## electrick (Sep 4, 2010)

Neat looking job but a couple things come to mind. I agree with a few others, I would have shortened up the incoming by going into the top of the panels. Polaris lugs are the way to go, sooo much quicker, no tape, cut knuckles etc. You don't need a spacer when the wires are a similar metal ie. copper to copper, aluminum to aluminum. You also don't need penatrox or whatever you use if the aluminum is 8000 series which almost all wire is now. (been to the manufacturers trade shows). What strikes me more than anything, maybe it's the photo, but if that's a pvc connection between your trough and the panels where is your equipment gound?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice looking work.

But.....if I may.......split bolts?!?! Eeeek! 

...and I would have flipped the panels, just my personal preference...I hate long loopy droopy wires.

Not criticizing the overall finished look in any way though nice job.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I like it and may have to steal that idea. I vote for disconnect on bottom, more kos on top. Did you run two sets of conductors back to the meter or one larger and bug out to two smaller sets?


This was existing service so the original meter and load side conduit and service-entrance conductors remained in place. The meter has load side double lugs from the original service so 2 sets of 2/0 aluminum is used here to feed both 150 amp main breakers. The power company was ok with reusing the meter pan and new bolt-in type adaptors had to be used for new meter.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Nice looking work.
> 
> But.....if I may.......split bolts?!?! Eeeek!
> 
> ...




I've always installed MB panels w/ main on top.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Nice looking work.
> 
> But.....if I may.......split bolts?!?! Eeeek!
> 
> .


Exactly ....Go to all that trouble to make it look pretty and then hack it with split bolts, which were not even installed the right way. :thumbup:

And he called ME a hack :laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I think my picture is a little blurry. Is that a bonding bushing on the conduit that feeds in ? How are you feeding the other panel, a seperate feed from the meter ?

Nice neat looking job. Plastic covered plywood is something Ive never used.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice job, im a short run gut too though. I like to leave room in the gutters of a panel. I especially hate it when guys do the big loopty loop for every breaker...godforbid a fella has to add something....I ESPECIALLY love it when some one does a A QO panel and doesnt use the bottom row first on the stacked bars...that gets a two thumbs down in my book.


----------

